# PTO motor



## pondfrog (Apr 1, 2009)

I picked up a CC 48" Snowblower attachment model 818. I was told it was for a 5000 series compact tractor. I assume the PTO drive was a hydraulic motor. Now here is the crazy part. I want to mount it to one of my 4 wheelers. I would mount an auxillary motor to power a hydraulic pump on the back of the ATV. If I'm right about the CC PTO does anyone know the specs of the CC PTO motor.


----------

